# iPod - No longer supported by Apple



## Mark Webb (27 Feb 2012)

This may be of use to those of you that have early iPods. I have a Third Generation iPod - almost Retro now! I recently found that the battery died so took it along to an Apple Store to have a battery replacement. I was told that this model was no longer supported but they would kindly offer me 10% off the price of a new one! I think I paid about £300 for it when I purchased it mid nineties. I declined the offer.

I did some research and found  https://ipoddoctor-batteries.co.uk/. They supplied a new battery with full fitting instructions and a small tool to open the iPOD.

Have to say I very nearly dumped it, but I got my iPod back for 12 quid!


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Feb 2012)

Nice one! I think it's a shame that these companies don't really care about their older generations of products, when back in the day they were the best thing since sliced bread. It's nice to keep the older gadgets going.


----------



## Mark Webb (28 Feb 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Nice one! I think it's a shame that these companies don't really care about their older generations of products, when back in the day they were the best thing since sliced bread. It's nice to keep the older gadgets going.



I agree, I also think that Apple have been very smart in making changing batteries a big mystery and a big no no, trying to make it necessary to return to them for replacement and when they are no longer willing to do it, force upgrades on consumers, it only took me 10 minutes.


----------



## mjohan (1 Mar 2012)

It is sad when you realize that your product is not supported already but you have to think that there are really some products that gets discontinued after some time and with the iPod running long, I would like to think that is already a great run for your device.

That would have been a burden for them, with overhead and all those components, if they decided to support all products even up to this time. So that is just a logical and aggressive stand on their side.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the link. ill probably get one of those.  Ive got an old 40Gb 4th gen which lives in my glove box connected to the stereo in the car


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Mar 2012)

I have done this in the past and its quite easy to replace the battery, just careful when taking it apart with all the cables and stuff going back in nicely


----------

